# Trying out the new dewalt worm drive.



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

The new dewalt showed up last night. Going to put it through the ringer today.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I have one of an older vintage, and it sucks but they have had to gotten better by now, I hope so:blink:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

This saw rocks. I will tell all about it tonight. There is a ton of features that make this saw great and it really feels good to use and also it appears that it will hold up at least as well as skill and Bosch.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Maybe DeWalt will turn it's act around? I know I am very impressed with Bostitch as of late.


----------



## SclafaniBuilder (Feb 18, 2011)

did you try the rip guide yet? i wanna get one for my DW worm but wanted to hear opinions on it first.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

No but I will by days end.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

The only things that I liked about the old DeWalt, was the guard and the weight. I don't think that it was truly a wormdrive though.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Higher torque to the blade 
vs. 
more weight for the worm drive and 
more cost for the extra components and 
less reliability because of more parts. 
You decide. 

IIRC I've heard that places with harder wood ask for more torque so it depends on where you are, what you work with.


----------



## Elyrain (Dec 17, 2007)

I like this saw also, the only thing to nit pick about is that it moves quite a bit when you first start the motor. Seems well built but we'll see.


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

You will love the guide.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

i want the guide myself but there is no where in my area that sells it  The saw it's self is not bad, but i still goto my ridgid first.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

did they send it to you to try out?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

FramingPro said:


> did they send it to you to try out?


No I had a bosch table go bad and decided to replace it. Ive been eyeballing it for awhile mainly because of the wide rafter hook.

Im using the rip guide today on the brasada bathrooms. Working extremely well. Im really impressed with this saw. I took out one of the boschs today and used both right after one another. There really similar. 

High lights that separate the dewalt from every other circular saw ive used.

1) The biggest thing I noticed right away is the blade gaurd. Its super smooth, you can barely tell its there. The thumb lever is much larger and easier to flip up when starting a cut. The gaurd moved easily and unbound even when cutting a 45 degree miter with a 45 degree bevel from either the long point or the short point. You can just cut right in either way without the gaurd catching at all. You can also set the guard on the wood and just move the saw forward and it plunges right in.

2) The bevel adjustment is the best Ive seen. Theres a ball bearing that barely catches at 22.5 degrees and 45 degrees. I would have liked it better if the catch was at 30 degrees for splices in exterior trim, but still a very usable feature. The saw goes right to 50 degrees without having to fumble with any catch. The back plate on the indicator slide is steel instead of magnesium of aluminum. Ive had more than a couple saws that the square on the carriage bolt wallowed out the back of the slide and made it so you can not tighten or loosen the bevel.

3) The indicator on the depth set is really easy to read and use and also is extremely accurate.

4) The saw barely twists when you pull the trigger. Almost feels like a soft start but its not its right up to speed.

Theres a few more features that are really usable, Ill post about those later after I get finished today. Ill also have a really good feel about the saw guide.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> No I had a bosch table go bad and decided to replace it. Ive been eyeballing it fo awhile mainly because of the wide rafter hook.
> 
> Im using the rip guide today on the brasada bathrooms. Working extremely well. Im really impressed with this saw. I took out one of the boschs today and used both right after one another. There really similar.
> 
> ...



nice,
i wanna go use my saw now....


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

After you've run it through its paces, why not create a review for it?

http://www.contractortalk.com/reviews


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

angus242 said:


> After you've run it through its paces, why not create a review for it?
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/reviews


 Ill to that for sure.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

redwood said:


> The only things that I liked about the old DeWalt, was the guard and the weight. I don't think that it was truly a wormdrive though.


Hypoid


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdtrLUVvPJQ


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdtrLUVvPJQ


Well that just stole my thunder.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Well that just stole my thunder.:laughing::laughing:


Not in my eyes! You have put some time put in here on CT and I always go here first on everything. This was something to add to what you are going to say. 

I don't know that guy from Adam but I do recognize [email protected] on CT. So in a way I feel I would be more apt to listen to what you have to say. I am still very interested.

Please continue. I and I am sure others would appreciate it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Did that first they are plenty long enough still. I cant imagine that a saw with as light of usage as this would go through the brushes. Maybe? This saw has not even ever ran off a 100 ft cord yet.:laughing: It almost sounds like something inside is hanging up.


When you pulled the brushes did they look ok or broken? I had them break and had a small chunk flying around the armachur (sp) I've used a file on them before?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

loneframer said:


> You never know, I've seen some weird things happen with newer tools.
> 
> Looks like it could be an armature issue if the brushes are good. Been storing it in beach sand by any chance?:blink:


Nope no sand, barely dust and no rain yet. Two of the other bosch saws and the skill spent a ton of time in the sand building foundations on the coast. They would blow sand when you started everytime. It would sting your arms.:laughing: Never had any problems with any of those saws except a trigger in the skill and cords getting cut. I really think its an armature or bearing issue not so much brushes.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> When you pulled the brushes did they look ok or broken? I had them break and had a small chunk flying around the armachur (sp) I've used a file on them before?


When I pulled them they looked fine. I also filed a bit on each and put it back, same thing.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

loneframer said:


> Looks like it could be an armature issue if the brushes are good. Been storing it in beach sand by any chance?:blink:


I'd pull it apart just because I like to:blink: to see what there is to see. I know how to pull the armature out of a skill, Make sure the brushes come out first and go in last:whistling


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Just pulled the brushes again. Picked at it a little and a little piece came off. New brushes should fix it. The first time I pulled them I was trying to get a job done and just filed and threw them back in.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Better


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

First time I've seen that condition. Hopefully that will be that.:thumbup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Hummm:blink: So if you think there's a chunk on there? Try to shake it around to see it it will fall out through the back grill. I had that chunk flying around in there, sounds like heck:sad:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

The chunk came off after it was out and I picked at it with my nail. It came right off with hardly any pressure.


----------



## jdeck (Nov 1, 2007)

I had a makita hammer drill do that last year. Brushes were in similar condition. Also had smoke and the light show. Ended up being the armature. Sent it in under warranty and it works fine now.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The chunk came off after it was out and I picked at it with my nail. It came right off with hardly any pressure.


I hope it can be resolved without issue :whistling I try to buy my tools at the local owned tool shop at this sale http://www.slimspowertools.com/hawaii/images/monthly_flyer.pdf or this one http://www.slimspowertools.com/hawaii/images/stories/specials/monthly_flyer.pdf I post those so you laugh at what we have to pay for tools:laughing: But this shop gives a one year on all power tools and nail guns, no matter what you do to it:clap:http://www.slimspowertools.com/hawaii/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=12&Itemid=28


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I hope it can be resolved without issue :whistling I try to buy my tools at the local owned tool shop at this sale http://www.slimspowertools.com/hawaii/images/monthly_flyer.pdf or this one http://www.slimspowertools.com/hawaii/images/stories/specials/monthly_flyer.pdf I post those so you laugh at what we have to pay for tools:laughing: But this shop gives a one year on all power tools and nail guns, no matter what you do to it:clap:http://www.slimspowertools.com/hawaii/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=12&Itemid=28[/QUOTE
> 
> Alot of those prices are lower than what I pay here.:wacko:
> 
> I could not even find the saw locally from any of the shops I would do business with. The main shop I use is a dewalt, bosch and a few other service center. They always take really good care of me.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

fftopic: Chris have you ever googled your name sunrise construction and the first one that pops up in the drop down box is sunrise construction Hawaii, maybe because I'm in Hawaii?:blink: But this guy Marcus has made the big time. I know him from over 20 years ago, not well but back in the day we used to:whistling oh well his wife still gives me stink eye:no: From union tracks to huge custom on the beach to militarily housing this guy is one of the biggest framers in Hawaii,,,,, I don't know why I went fftopic:like that?? Oh maybe you've heard of Precision Truss in Oregon I think:blink: That's his. At least I know it is in Hawaii and would figure it's his his over there also.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a guy that used to work there that wants to come to work. I pull up first here. The guy that i talked to said that sunrise over there is bigtime. I used to run quite a few crews, feeding the monster was always a challenge. Taking jobs to keep guys working but no making much on them for the headache just got old. I make more now with one custom crew than with 2 custom and at least 2 track crews. I would like it to pick up enough to get a second crew going. Maybe by next spring.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I have a guy that used to work there that wants to come to work. I pull up first here. The guy that i talked to said that sunrise over there is bigtime.


I added to my post above.^^^
The guy is a white guy I would guess, when times are slow it's white guys out over here because the crew leaders and foreman are all local guys that take care of there own first with no regard to our productivity or tenure with the co.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Sorry to derail the post like that:whistling so on an effort to put it back on a roll:thumbup: took a snapper of my WMDs The top one7 1/4" Skil Mag 77 first one to be picked up:thumbup: Yellow71/4" POS is never picked up:no: but to be fair it is an old one and I've looked at the new ones and not the same saw at all:no: and the third one down is an old 6 1/2" Skil I keep a 40 tooth blade on it for nicer stuff:smile: ya know like cutting the door down stuff:huh:. And on the bottom laying on her side with no hook on her the 71/4" Skil parts dept.:laughing: oh yes the dead saw is always saved for salvage pickins:blink:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

DWB.............what no "Big Foot"?:whistling:laughing:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Sorry to derail the post like that:whistling so on an effort to put it back on a roll:thumbup: took a snapper of my WMDs The top one7 1/4" Skil Mag 77 first one to be picked up:thumbup: Yellow71/4" POS is never picked up:no: but to be fair it is an old one and I've looked at the new ones and not the same saw at all:no: and the third one down is an old 6 1/2" Skil I keep a 40 tooth blade on it for nicer stuff:smile: ya know like cutting the door down stuff:huh:. And on the bottom laying on her side with no hook on her the 71/4" Skil parts dept.:laughing: oh yes the dead saw is always saved for salvage pickins:blink:



mag 77 :thumbup::
best saw


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> DWB.............what no "Big Foot"?:whistling:laughing:


Mr. Freak The Dirty White Boys are 2 guys the other half is to busy with 4 girls the oldest is 11 the youngest 1 to log on:laughing: well he has a Bigfoot and we share :whistling


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Mr. Freak *The Dirty White Boys are 2 guys* *well he has a Bigfoot and we share *:whistling


:blink:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

FramingPro said:


> why do you have one


I cut quite a bit of plywood for subfloors. I also fix a lot of framers errors so I can have straight walls in my showers. :shifty:

It's also very nice for cutting out vinyl flooring.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

angus242 said:


> I cut quite a bit of plywood for subfloors. I also fix a lot of framers errors so I can have straight walls in my showers. :shifty:
> 
> It's also very nice for cutting out vinyl flooring.


Framers don't make errors!:jester::laughing:

Where's Warren?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Hypoid,,,
Many years ago was doing some work with a big dumba$$, he was carrying the saw at the end of his arm, by his side and for some stupid reason he pulled the trigger:blink: the thing jumped over and bit him on the leg and yes the guard was pinned up:no:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Many years ago was doing some work with a big dumba$$, he was carrying the saw at the end of his arm, by his side and for some stupid reason he pulled the trigger:blink: the thing jumped over and bit him on the leg and yes the guard was pinned up:no:


Back in my early days, I was forcing myself to learn to cut right handed. (Always been a Lefty) Dropped the wormdrive down to my side and it grabbed my pant leg.:blink:

After seeing the shredded material and knowing it bit me, I was afraid to look.

After removing my jeans and long underwear,(wintertime) I found a semi-circular swirl in my calf about 4 inches long and barely through the skin, into the good stuff.

just one more reason to believe it's a left handed saw.:laughing:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Hypoid,,,
> Many years ago was doing some work with a big dumba$$, he was carrying the saw at the end of his arm, by his side and for some stupid reason he pulled the trigger:blink: the thing jumped over and bit him on the leg and yes the guard was pinned up:no:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> ...


:laughing::clap:


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Hypoid?!
> 
> Sorry ......I just threw up in my mouth a little!


Ewww:blink: sorry to hear about that.
A little ginger ale should help you out with that after taste :thumbsup:

Have some bad vibes with the hypoid?
Mines been nothing but a dream to use, although I'm not a house framer.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Aaron Berk said:


> Ewww:blink: sorry to hear about that.
> A little ginger ale should help you out with that after taste :thumbsup:
> 
> Have some bad vibes with the hypoid?
> Mines been nothing but a dream to use, although I'm not a house framer.


I have only held the Makita in my hand a couple times so I guess that is my bad for discriminating against it. I have always heard from buddies that have used it that it was no good. 

The DeWalt however I owned and operated as my first "real" saw. I thought it was the best ever. One day a new framer was brought on the job and he had a Mag77. This is the framer that re-taught me most everything I know. That Mag was awesome. I went back to use that DW hypoid.....what a piece!! 

That is my hypoid story. I will never go back.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

Okay, I get it. :thumbsup:

This is also my 1st "real" saw. 
That's why I don't comment on the others, all I know is mine is by far much better than the sidewinders it replaced.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I will give you that one. I don't care too much for sidewinders.

Although, I have a DeWalt sidewinder that is 14 years old still in it's case that I keep cause that is my first saw ever that I got for x-mas that year. Sentimental reasons.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Bump for 900!!! WOOHOO!!!:thumbup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Bump for 900!!! WOOHOO!!!:thumbup:


Only 100 more and you get keys to the secret lounge!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Bump for 900!!! WOOHOO!!!:thumbup:


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks like the DW is a dud, bummer for those that bought it.

I've been very happy with my 77, it's been beat and abused for 24 years now and it's still going strong, need to replace the handle, top shroud, and a few other missing or busted parts but the plate is still flat and square to the blade and the motor still runs smooth as the day I bought it.

I also have the bosch 1677md and I've had that for ~5 years, it too had been worked hard, a bit less abuse though, I try to take better care of my tools now a days. I'm very happy with that saw as well.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Makita saws have always been winners during my use. I know many that use the side winders and the hypoids work well for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Tough week on tools. Im noticing a pattern in the pile. The bosch tools are all either cord related or dropped. The dewalt drill chuck broke an hour into use with a 1" bit and the dewalt saw only lasted like a week. The bosch tools never seem to break unless there's someone dropping them from 2 plus stories.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

Tool carnage is never... well almost never a good thing!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I tell you these bozos that are always dropping tools piss me off If they were paying for them, and to fix them? Ya know what, no more drops:no: This bozo I'm working with uses the builders tools and that poor Makita impact driver hits the concrete so many times in one day I can't believe it still works


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

so, what you guys are saying, is if I were to get a brand new worm drive... go for the ridgid, makita or bosch?


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

Had mine for a while now. Seems mine may have lasted longer than most.
Its basically toast. Armature is bent, brushes are squeeling and starting to smoke.
Gonna drop it off for "repair" and hope for a replacement. Will leave it in the truck for myself to use on small back framing stuff but thats it. Back to the trusty DW sidewinders that just take abuse for a living


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Brutus said:


> so, what you guys are saying, is if I were to get a brand new worm drive... go for the ridgid, makita or bosch?


:no: That's not what I'm saying:no: I'd say go for the Skil77 or SkilMag77:thumbsup:
Oh the yellow one is a POS used for back up only:laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> so, what you guys are saying, is if I were to get a brand new worm drive... go for the ridgid, makita or bosch?


Or skill, or Milwaukee?



> That is my hypoid story. I will never go back.


If no one told you the saw had a hypoid gear in it you wouldn't be able to tell it from a worm unless you took it apart. The DeWalt "Hypoid" had a really high handle to make it feel more like a sidewinder which a lot of traditionalists didn't like.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

"Worm" drive:blink:"Hypoid" drive


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> "Worm" drive"Hypoid" drive


Corn-fused?

Worm









Hypoid









I believe the hypoid is slightly more efficient.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Brutus said:


> so, what you guys are saying, is if I were to get a brand new worm drive... go for the ridgid, makita or bosch?


mag 77


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I am liking my ridgid less and less.

It has a bent shaft or something, I've never had a serious kickback,never dropped it, never abused it. I have 2 skil's that are ok. The hd77 has a prazi beam attachment on it. The mag77 feels ok, but sounds like it's full of marbles.

I have used almost all the saws out there. And I seem to mostly use my dewalt sidewinder lately (sorry niceworkbykirk) :laughing::laughing:

It just feels right to me.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Corn-fused?
> 
> 
> I believe the hypoid is slightly more efficient.


I know those Makitas have a lot of torque :blink:


----------



## jlyons (Apr 17, 2011)

this is a great post i was so excited to get a dw worm drive(even thought i pretty much hate all dewalt (except yes first gen. chop with its sweet miter adjusting). looks like a mag 77 likely.unless i can find another used ridgid $50) then again maybe a bocsh.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :no: That's not what I'm saying:no: I'd say go for the Skil77 or SkilMag77:thumbsup:
> Oh the yellow one is a POS used for back up only:laughing:


Sorry, I thought I read you guys saying somewhere that the new Skil's don't last that long.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

so a hypoid is just a ring and pinion like a car has. seems solid.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

When the makita hypoids hit the market long ago, my boss bought three of them. None of them made it through the first year. All three suffered the same demise. They were great saws, until you bound them up in a cut real hard by pinching the blade. I never opened one up, but I'd surmise that the pinion gear snapped off of the shaft. I never stripped a worm drive.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a couple of skill's, a couple of the old dewalts, a bosch, and the Makita Hypoid.

The skill's rule, in my book. In my 35+ years of contracting, I don't think that I have ever had a skill crap out. Switches, cords and baseplates are the only problems.

The Dewalts had some nice features and were much lighter. But the saws did not last.

The bosch is fairly new, but seems like a good saw.

The Makita was fine, but very heavy. I'm getting too old to hoist a saw of that weight.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

redwood said:


> The skill's rule, in my book. Switches, cords and baseplates are the only problems.


I call these consumables, I keep these in my van along with brushes. I also keep a Hitachi piston and some 0 rings for my gun:thumbsup:




redwood said:


> The Makita was fine, but very heavy.


 I thought it was lite, but that was before I started using the Mag77:blink:


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

loneframer said:


> When the makita hypoids hit the market long ago, my boss bought three of them. None of them made it through the first year. All three suffered the same demise. They were great saws, until you bound them up in a cut real hard by pinching the blade. I never opened one up, but I'd surmise that the pinion gear snapped off of the shaft. I never stripped a worm drive.


The problem with a lot of the views on tools is that they change over time. Tools are developing and changing constantly, similarly to Televisions. 

I have never seen a hypoid saw break gears, ever.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

redwood said:


> I have a couple of skill's, a couple of the old dewalts, a bosch, and the Makita Hypoid.
> 
> The skill's rule, in my book. In my 35+ years of contracting, I don't think that I have ever had a skill crap out. Switches, cords and baseplates are the only problems.
> 
> ...


Hell 40 years ago *ALL* them saws were light.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

griz said:


> Hell 40 years ago *ALL* them saws were light.:laughing::laughing:


You are right about that.

I still have all those saws and I'm sure the Makita is the heaviest. I did pick up a Skil HD77 the other day and I must admit, it felt heavier then the Makita.

I really liked a lot of things about the old Dewalt, unfortunately they just did not hold up.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

jiffy said:


> The problem with a lot of the views on tools is that they change over time. Tools are developing and changing constantly, similarly to Televisions.
> 
> I have never seen a hypoid saw break gears, ever.


That may be true, but the 4 Skil 77s that I bought between all the other junk saws are still going. Sometimes you find the most reliable saws on the planet by default.

With all 4 77s in working order, there's no reason to look any further.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Very true Lone:thumbsup: and when you only use the best saw on the planet stocking the consumables is easy


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Sorry, I have lost faith in Skil since most of their tools are home owner junk. The HD77 used to be the best 5 years ago. I don't believe they are made with the same quality today.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

loneframer said:


> That may be true, but the 4 Skil 77s that I bought between all the other junk saws are still going. Sometimes you find the most reliable saws on the planet by default.
> 
> With all 4 77s in working order, there's no reason to look any further.


he said by default, not by dewalt :laughing:


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Application of Hypoid Gears

Featured here is a typical application of Hypoid Gears. The model that is featured here is made of superior quality, heat treated hypoid steel gears that are subsequently heat treated. Two reasons why it is better than worm drive gears.

- Life expectancy more than traditional worm drive gears.
- Do not show premature wear like any of the traditional worm drive gears made with bronze-alloy.
- An unique single-stage design which eliminates backlash from the second set of meshing gears.
- Precise machining and assembly alignment makes it possible to have backlash =2 arcminutes.
- Greater tooth contact area means more load carrying capacity.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

I took back the half inch drill that broke on the second hole, the replacement is garbage to. These drills used to be work horses. I also picked up a couple of the new dewalt chalk boxes, gave one to matt. I threw mine out of my bags the third time I had to fight it coming out and winding up. The next day the first thing matt said was the chalk box was junk. The new saw is holding up but with a pattern of junk with there new stuff I'm waiting for it to do something. I'm sticking with bosch from now on.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

That does really suck Chris. 

Once again I can't speak for anyone but me but I have nothing but praise for all my DW stuff.

When I first started in construction I would buy nothing but DW. I thought no matter what tool it was it was the best. I was green and quickly got over that. 

But the tools that I chose to be DW always done right by me. I do see that they are going the way of the cheap.

As for a hypoid there is one important question that come to my mind. That is if they are so awesome why is it that there are more worm drive saws out there than hypoids? From my experience I could tell the difference and once again will stick with my worm drive.


----------



## FullerFramer (Feb 5, 2010)

UPDATE: Well I've been using the new saw quite a bit, and it's still going strong, through freezing rain and tons of mud here this week.


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

Our saw recently stopped working after almost 2 years. We cleaned out the brushes and its fine now


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

loneframer said:


> That may be true, but the 4 Skil 77s that I bought between all the other junk saws are still going. Sometimes you find the most reliable saws on the planet by default.
> 
> With all 4 77s in working order, there's no reason to look any further.


I'd say the new chinese makitas are better than the new chinese skils :laughing: I hate my new red skill mag77hd


----------



## FullerFramer (Feb 5, 2010)

UPDATE: The saw started sparking again today, along with a bit of power loss. I should probably mention I am HARD on my saws and they get used in all kinds of weather. Looks like I'll be headed back to Lowes to exchange for another...


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Brutus said:


> so, what you guys are saying, is if I were to get a brand new worm drive... go for the ridgid, makita or bosch?


 don't like bosch (though I have some) though I will readily admit they make only OK coffee grinders..... and am unfamilar with the hypoid makitas (though a lot of stone setups use them) and have a rigid and like it.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Once again I can't speak for anyone but me but I have nothing but praise for all my DW stuff.


It seems as though dewalt is either really good or really bad.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

CO762 said:


> don't like bosch (though I have some) though I will readily admit they make only OK coffee grinders..... and am unfamilar with the hypoid makitas (though a lot of stone setups use them) and have a rigid and like it.


Got a made in the USA type 15 skil since I made that post... :whistling

But thanks!


----------



## Madmaxz (Dec 19, 2010)

I have had the new dewalt warm drive since xmas of 2010 and use it ALL the time, its my goto circ saw. And all i have been is impressed with it.. Its powerfull, lightweight, comfortable, accurate, easy depth adjustment guide, easy miter guide, i mean whats not to like... my old skill is on the shelf.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

I got a second one and its been great. Everyone wants to be the one who uses it. Still haven't got the first one fixed, the local dealer was supposed to get me a replacement saw because of the bad armature. I called awhile ago to see if it was in and they changed there tune and wanted to send it off for repair. And then they wonder why I quit buying from them and why I won't by my nails there. Hmmmmm

The saw is toast its no worth repairing. I do really like the saw thou but would not get another because of this fiasco. Had an old bosch drop the other day and have to replace it. Might try something new.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Well as much as i hate to say it, after i smoked 2 of them, they were replaced under warranty. I sold one right away, and the 2nd i havent had a problem with at all. Even cuts good with a 18tooth blade. Still kind of want to sell it. Before something does happen.


----------



## jps614 (Dec 30, 2010)

Anyone seen the new? Bosch wormdrive...









sorry not new, from 2006 but amazon still has new ones


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

bought a hypoid 5 days ago and it rocks!!! stock blade sucks ... but easily replaced for $4.. we buy blades by the case so its way way cheaper.. individually they cost like $12-16 each.

my hypoid has tons of power, awesome balance.. a local shop has the dewalt. just by looking at the dw it looked severely unbalanced.. picked up i was right


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Had an old bosch drop the other day and have to replace it. Might try something new.


Check out the rigid. If you don't like it, you can return it. I bought mine to use on stone (skil replacement), but it's turned into my every day handsaw.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

CO762 said:


> Check out the rigid. If you don't like it, you can return it. .


Second that!!!


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

woodworkbykirk said:


> picked up i was right


That's one of the problems us guys have--we go by numbers first. And then, advertising.

The other day I needed to cut some 6 by beams down, so I got a lowly, simple hand saw no one advertises. I saw a longer one (stanley) that was made in the USA that I initially wanted, but the blade was longer and thinner and not as tall as a shorter dewalt one--which after I read it was also made in the USA. So it came down to picking between the stanley and the dewalt. The stanley felt just right in my hands (probably should hate my dad for that one), but the dewalt was shorther and had a thicker blade, so drift would be less--but the swell in the palm grip made it not feel right, to the point of annoying. 

If I purchased this saw off the net, I'd not know that. I'da just seen the numbers. A tool also should fit your hand well.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

CO762 said:


> That's one of the problems us guys have--we go by numbers first. And then, advertising.
> 
> The other day I needed to cut some 6 by beams down, so I got a lowly, simple hand saw no one advertises. I saw a longer one (stanley) that was made in the USA that I initially wanted, but the blade was longer and thinner and not as tall as a shorter dewalt one--which after I read it was also made in the USA. So it came down to picking between the stanley and the dewalt. The stanley felt just right in my hands (probably should hate my dad for that one), but the dewalt was shorther and had a thicker blade, so drift would be less--but the swell in the palm grip made it not feel right, to the point of annoying.
> 
> If I purchased this saw off the net, I'd not know that. I'da just seen the numbers. A tool also should fit your hand well.


the dewalt hand saw is also a stanley,, just with a new name stamped on it.. their the same company now. stanley bought them out or merged with them a little over 2 years ago... pretty much all the dewalt hand tools are made by dewalt. they simply modified the look of the existing tools


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

woodworkbykirk said:


> the dewalt hand saw is also a stanley,, just with a new name stamped on it.. their the same company now. stanley bought them out or merged with them a little over 2 years ago... pretty much all the dewalt hand tools are made by dewalt. they simply modified the look of the existing tools


Yep


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

CO762 said:


> Check out the rigid. If you don't like it, you can return it. I bought mine to use on stone (skil replacement), but it's turned into my every day handsaw.


I have a ridgid to. I dont really like it to well. The guys always seemed to leave it in the trailer and would rather use the old ugly beat up bosch. I have three bosch, 2 dewalt (1 working), hitachi, ridgid, at least a half dozen skill in various stages of damage and an old milwakee I believe. The dewalt is my favorite to use by far, just want them to hold up like a bosch or skil


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I have a ridgid to. I dont really like it to well. The guys always seemed to leave it in the trailer and would rather use the old ugly beat up bosch.


Then you and your guys have spoken. :thumbsup: This is why putting some time in on a crew can be pretty valuable as you get to use a lot of different tools and see which ones you like and which ones you don't.

I am aware that dewalt and stanley are related. However, these were two _different_ styles of the same hand saw. I do think that there are differences between the brands, tho they are owned by the same company. With companies, the quickest way to grow (and capture more market share) is to buy other companies in that market. Ford bought cummins, but they were still putting in the ford/navistar diesel in their light duty pick ups.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CO762 said:


> .
> these were two _different_ styles of the same hand saw.


We are talkin power saws here right:blink:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> We are talkin power saws here right:blink:


It transmogrified into both.  I brought up the hand saws as an example of the feel of it in your hands, just like power tools have different feels (and balances).

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/transmogrify

thank you "Calvin and Hobbes". :laughing:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> We are talkin power saws here right:blink:


Whats a hand saw?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Gary H said:


> Whats a hand saw?


What your hand uses when your foot is using the toenailer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

CO762 said:


> What your hand uses when your foot is using the toenailer.


Now go get me the board stretcher:thumbsup:


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

if they cant find it, tell them it's next to the can of checkered paint


----------



## FullerFramer (Feb 5, 2010)

Blew another saw, this time brought it to my service center, they say that saw dust was causing the brushes/armature to arc and thats what did it. Anyway they are replacing the motor for $130.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Time for a SKIL wormdrive.:thumbup:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

[email protected] 

Black and decker wormdrive $100 still in the cardboard box.


----------

